# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Is Ass Per Zinda hoon

## Diya84

*Is Ass Per Zinda hoon*


*Is Ass Per Zinda hoon
kabhi tu wo shaam aye gee
kabhi tu wo rat aye gee
kabhi tu wo din cherhay ga
kabhi tu wo ehsas keray ga
kabhi tu wo yaad keray ga
kabhi tu wo khial karay ga
kabhi tu wo socha keray ga
kabhi tu wo roya keray ga
kabhi tu wo tanha ho tanha ho ga
kabhi tu wo soya ho ga
kabhi tu wo piyasa ho ga
kabhi tu wo tarpa ho ga
kabhi tu wo falak dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo sitary dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo chand dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo pahaar dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo darya dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo aaina dekhay ga
kabhi tu wo apny HATH dekhay ga
tu
shayed osey yaad aye os pal kee
jab in hathoon mein mera hath tha
tu
Dunya se bekhaber door kisi nelay pani
ke nehr key kinarey,neelay ASMAN ke neechay
jab hum chalty they
tu
os halki barish kee bheeni bheeni nami ke
khushboo os thandak ka ehsas liye jab wo mere
goud mein ser rakhta tha
tu
mein janay kahan khoo jata tha
apney ap sey bekhaber jany kahan
gum ho jata tha...*KAASH WO LOAT AYEE...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

superb one Diya ji!!

----------


## villies

nyc reading it.. buhat achi hey. thaxx for sharin

----------


## Diya84

Thanks for liking every one :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hope sustains the world...keep sharing ...

----------


## Diya84

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :Smile:

----------

